# Warm and cold - taking pigeons inside and outside



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Since the cold days begun, we've been feeling too guilty to keep our three pigeons outside in their coop even with clear plastic all around it. So we've been letting them sleep in the house at nights and taking them outside the whole day. I'm concerned that this warm and cold back and forth is doing more harm than good. I don't want them to get sick because of it.

Does anyone know whether taking them inside and outside in winter is a bad idea? What can we do so they don't rule our lives because they do right now, like human babies.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is not good for them to be exposed on this temperature changes. It is stress to their immune system. You are right to worry. Keep them inside if it's too cold but if you plan to take them out, adjustmant needs to be done gradually, the bigger is temperature difference, the longer period is required.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes it is best to slowly acclimate them to each temp change. or leave them in one situation or another. I know in parrots they can actually get ill and die in extreme temp changes....not sure how pigeons handle it, but all birds should be changed over slowly.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Plamenh* and *spirit wings* Thank you both for your replies. We will stop exposing them to warm and cold temperatures. 

I don't know what is the name of what we have made for them outside but I think it's called an aviary. Basically for now we have enclosed our patio and also made them a big aviary with a door for inside that patio enclosure. We have to make them go in the aviary to sleep but during the day they're free to fly around the enclosure. 

Usually when we come home, they're ready to come inside, fly around, eat, and hang out with us. If we cut off the coming inside for winter, and give them food in the aviary so that they go inside rather than stay in the enclosure, it'll be too early to make them stay there to sleep at that time. It'll be around 6. They're used to calming down for sleep around 8 for the younger ones and 10 for ******. They are also all used to hanging out with us in the house and start climbing the screen door when we're in the house and they're outside. They are quite spoiled. Do you have any suggestions for making them want to go in the aviary instead of sleeping on different structures within the enclosure when it's time to sleep? How do we wean them from wanting to come in the house? If we were to take them inside and outside, how do we provide the gradual change in temperature? What is bedtime for pigeons?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree the going from warm to cold will harm them.
birds need to be acclimated to the cold, i would never release a bird outside until they are used to the cold.
when i do it, i slowly reduce the temp in the rehab room for a week until it is off, then i leave the windows open during the day for a few days, then i leave it open all the time for a week or so.
if you enjoy your inside time with them, i would keep them in all winter, they will be able to go in and out when the weather warms up well in the spring and summer.

if you don't want them in all winter, you will have to visit with them in their cage.
as far as making them sleep where you want them to i have no idea
birds get up with the sun and go to sleep at sundown.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you have (or can run) electricity to your coop, this is what we've put in our small coop - 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15693

It's small enough that it doesn't cover the entire floor, so the birds have a choice of heat or no heat. If the temps are below freezing, you can put the waterer on there for ice-free water. 

Now I don't worry that the birds aren't comfy and toasty despite the frigid temps!


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks *altgirl35* and *TerriB* for your replies. 

We've completely covered both their aviary and the patio enclosure with plastic. It blocks the wind, rain, snow, cold, etc. We've put some towels on their ledges and they seem to enjoy their space. They sometimes fight over who gets what spot. When the sun is out, the patio is quite nice, bright and warm. We're not taking them inside and outside but rather go outside to visit with them and spend time with them. This is good for us as well. It has given us our home back after 4 months straight. And it's giving all of us an opportunity to grow the way we're supposed to rather than getting too attached or dependent to each other. It's especially been good for ****** because he was way too attached. He's learning to hang out with the other two pigeons.


----------

